# en allant à votre rencontre



## LasMariannas

Bonjour! Je devrai analyser et traduire le discours de Sarkozy a Villepinte pendant sa campagne présidentielle, mais il y a un problème. 
Je voudrais avoir une traduction pour l'expression suivante, je ne la comprend pas:

"*En allant* à votre rencontre depuis 5 ans, au milieu des pires épreuves, jamais je ne vous ai vus tentés par l'egoisme..."

J'ai pensé au subjoctif mais en italien n'a pas du sense, mais je ne suis pas sure d'avoir compris le sense en français. C'est ça ma tentative:

"*Andandomene* dall'incontro dopo 5 anni.."
​"*Mentre andavo via*..."

Je crois que le problème n'est pas seulement la traduction mais de n'avoir pas compris le sense en français. 
Merci à tous!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, LM. Non sarà semplicemente "incontrandomi con voi"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao LasMariannas, ciao Necsus ,

Sì, però insiste sul fatto che è lui, Nicolas Sarkozy, a fare il passo (sia fisico che mentale) verso gli interlocutori, dunque direi piuttosto "Venendovi incontro...".


----------



## LasMariannas

Buongiorno ad entrambi!  
Ecco! Avete ragione, ora ha senso! Invece io mi ero fissata che fosse "andandosene" o comunque "andarsene", mentre la sfumatura era completamente diversa, ora ho capito!  Vi ringrazio entrambi, davvero. Buon fine settimana! 
LM


----------



## asdepiques

Ciao, sono d'accordo con Matoupschat, letteralmente sarebbe venendovi incontro ma forse in italiano potremmo azzardare qualcosa come "facendo di tutto per voi" anche se, trattandosi del discorso di un presidente, ci vorrebbe un registro un po' piu alto, con il significato di "Assecondando i vostri bisogni" o qualcosa del genere...
che ne pensate?


----------

